# free, cheap or commerical bid software for low voltage



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

For now, need a low voltage bid sheets that show name of client, contact info, scope of work, itemizes items, labor and so on. 

I do not do high voltage only low voltage work. This includes demark, patch panel cat5 work and cable and termination work Wifi access points. POS installations.I am a network tech by experience. 

Anyway, bid will be fore lv work. Anyone know of one that I can use? I do not think it matters if it is used in Canada, which is where I reside. 

The bids are submitted to the electrician, who wants me to do the work. Since I am new at bids, does the client "electrician or owner" normally pay for electrical parts up front, then pays the balance at the end of the job? I remember Holmes on Homes stated that a home owner should at least, first pay for the supplies, then in steps as the house is completed in stages. 

Thanks


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Depends on the size of the job, but for the most part I always purchase the supplies, and if it is a really big job, I ask for some money upfront. But normally I can swing a little of money upfront.


----------



## kilowatt (Apr 7, 2011)

why are you doing it if you don't know how too bid it . that threw me


----------

